
The Importance of Being a Headline - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/headlines-journalism/
======
anarbadalov
This is a sharp essay by communications scholar Zizi Papacharissi on the
economies of grammar, emotion, and pay on which headlines are structured. Also
an interesting history, and particularly relevant as the U.S. heads into 2020.

Disclosure: I work for MIT Press, which publishes the MIT Press Reader.

